# 1965 gto restoration france



## el_papelitos (Jan 25, 2013)

*Rust in peace 65 gto restoration*

Hi everybody !! 


I did a presentation a few month back. 

Long story short, bought the Goat in Mexico City 2013, getting it back on the road in Mexico, changing Clutch, Brakes, Redo Suspension, "Paint", Electrical.... Getting it out of the first shop with no front clip and finish it in the garden... :reddevil:

Picture of the beast in Veracruz Before Shipping :










Fealing more badass than a narco, sorry for the bad jokes 

Issues from the beginning rear main leak like most of us and overheating... Did the trick with the clearance in the water pump and went with aluminium radiator....

Now a year passed by and brought the car back in FRANCE. ENjoyed it a few month chasing the few mustangs of my city and decided to figured out the rear main seal.

Bougth a compressor (Too small of course :reddevil, mig welder, missing tools and new balls.

As i have read all of you Gto experts i learned that i should not go too far in the restoration unless i have a lot of money (twice as planned ) time and knowledge ... So i bought restoration guide, how to restore a v8 pontiac and another book for muncie trans just in case....

So direction of the rebuild is to go stock.... 

At this point i cleaned firewall and primered :











1 / Motor is teared apart.. Is now in 0.20 and we will go 0.40 or 0.60, depends of machine shop. First time i open a motor but whent smooth with the guide.










I know we painted it gold in order to make it shine ( originally blue ) but didnt know about the color of Olds motors... Will be back with blue.. 

Not too bad.










Motor was rebuilt and poorly machined, i will try to blueprint most i can... With good clearances at least. Heads leaking water soi guess it didnt helped for overheating. 

Will go with dished pistons (30cc) to lower compression, hypereutic. And perhaps forged rods if i can afford.










Heads will be rebuild stock. Dont know if i have to hardened valve seats ( use of 98 unleaded fuel) it is very expensive here in France this mod costs like 50 euros by cilinder.

New water pump with new spacer etc... Cooling will be a major concern.


2/ Tranny : stock muncie no change ( Picture Soon )

3/ Original Posi good to go.

4/ Frame is straight and no rust issue.


----------



## el_papelitos (Jan 25, 2013)

Lets go on 

5/ Body needs repair due to rust.....

The bad part for me. It is very expensive to import the reproduction sheet metal due to the size.... and customs

Major issue is the door pillar getting eaten away. Thats the part where im open to suggestions from you in order to do the repair my self or not to do it my self. 










In this case i would like to buy reproduction sheet metal but dont know how its named...










The back is very rotten and have no access i guess it would need frame of restoration. Something i cant afford now... 

In this case i would like to buy reproduction sheet metal but dont know how its named...



PAssenger floor is like cheese and im planning on cutting and made my own ( i will be a straight board ) do you think it would be a problem ? It s not all the floor like 30cm by 20. (Picture Soon )


6/ Firewall 

I need access to the back of the firewall, but i dont know how to dismount venting system. No informations in the restoration guide ( main reason i bought it )... So i didnt touched the dash so far but that would be something i would like to do... Any suggestions or informations ?

Ok thats it for today, will come back with more news soon. All advices are well received.

If you want pictures please feel free to ask.










GTO RULES !!!:arrows:


----------

